# What to put ~Sympathy



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Ok ...need your help please ...my SIL mother sadly passed away last night after a very brave battle against 'C ' ...any ideas od verses i can write in the card ...i dont just wana put im sorry ...etc ....
Have had a look online but cant find anything suitable ....im not religious by the way neither are they ...

Any ideas please ...
Thanks alot


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry for your Loss hun 

http://www.imag-e-nation.com/sympathy_verses_poems_quotes.htm

Try on here, they are Free to use.
[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

"thinking of you at this very sad time"

"in my thoughts"

I never know what to write in sympathy cards so I usually keep it short and sweet


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Thank you XX


----------

